# My Football Bet Tonight



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

> 26 Jul 2011 - Czech Republic U19 v Greece U19 - Match Betting
> 
> Czech Republic U19 @ 11/10
> 
> ...


Decided to have a little flutter tonight on some games, quite possible to come in.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Those are some mad odds. I think I should do some more betting. I would of picked the same teams as you. Good luck with that mate. The only thing you need to worry about is the under 19s. Can be so unpredictable. Unless your Spain.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I might start a thread closer to the start of the season and post all my football bets in it, i always have 4 or 5 accumulators at the weekend and i tend to have a couple on a Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.

The two u19 games kicked off 15 mins ago, both currently still 0-0, the other 3 are on later.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I might start a thread closer to the start of the season and post all my football bets in it, i always have 4 or 5 accumulators at the weekend and i tend to have a couple on a Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> The two u19 games kicked off 15 mins ago, both currently still 0-0, the other 3 are on later.


Sounds good man. I'm sure to have a flutter or two aswell. Usually get it right. Last season was crazy though. Nobody wanted to win the title and nobody wanted to stay up! Crazy. 

Start the thread mate, Ill contribute.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill contribute as well. I love betting on football, I agree with all your picks too... seems like EASY money.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, looks like we will have a few members posting bets then. Ill start a thread later on. 

Here are a few pics of some of my wins that i posted on facebook. The Okami/Tibau bet was the one where William Hill let me bet AFTER the fight had finished.



     

Uploaded with IIIUploader


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

You might want to put a warning on those pics dude. Upon clicking I saw some things that are unmentionable haha.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Intermission said:


> You might want to put a warning on those pics dude. Upon clicking I saw some things that are unmentionable haha.


I checked each one and just the picture comes up?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I checked each one and just the picture comes up?


Prob because you have an account there... Ill let someone else click and see lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill take them down then if theres a problem, but you will have to unquote them aswell.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ill take them down then if theres a problem, but you will have to unquote them aswell.


I don't see why its a problem, you didn't link to porn you linked to betting pictures that just so happens to have porn ads. Just put spoiler tags around it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep have added spoiler tags.

Czechs and Irish under 19s both drawing 0-0 at half time.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I love me some Saturday morning 8 folds at William Hill defo has the best football slip also the 4 draws @100-1 always get backed aswell.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i like doing a 4 draws bet, and i also do a 4 away wins aswell.

Goals goals goals is also a good bet to do, pick games in which you think both teams are going to score. You can win quite abit of cash on that.

Ireland are still drawing 0-0 with 5 mins to go so looks like my bets over all ready.. Czechs are winning.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Yeah but just find William Hill>BetFred on Football slips. Hope they score for you.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah i do most of my football betting with William Hill online.

Goals goals goals i do with Coral.

Finished 0-0


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice wins hixxy! Some good results along with a beautiful MoFo... (intermission will understand..).

Will be interested to see if you can stay in the green, man betting 400 pounds on an MMA match that is crazy.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

"El Guapo" said:


> man betting 400 pounds on an MMA match that is crazy.


There is a reason behind that. The fights had both finished, yet William Hill hadn't took them off their site, so basically i was betting on two fights that had already happened lol.


----------

